# Questions about hunting in Utah and such



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

I figured this would be the best place to start my big question thread. It's going to be mostly about some things I've noticed that I don't quite understand from reading on DWR's website.

1. It seems like Archery and Muzzleloader season is earlier and longer than with rifles. Why is that? It feels like rifles should be the most ethical method, but why its season is so short confuses me.

2. I see on alot of threads you guys talk about "spike". Is this a bull with few points?

3. How does one get a tag? I've tried to read but don't quite understand. I see that you have several different big game animals as well, different tags for each I'm guessing.

4. How far of a hike is an average hunt for you guys? We have a hunting cabin that we use for basecamp, and it's almost 3 miles from nearest road.

5. If one owns land, how much is needed for a tag? Like 1 acre?

6. When you go for a multi-day hunt, what's your solution with water? I know about giardia and we don't have it here so I'm interested to see how you solve it. Filters?

I will add questions when I remember them, but please answer when you can and if you can


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

1. I'm just taking a stab at this one but it seems like a plausible answer.

The length of the season has less to do with ethics and more to do with opportunity. Archery and Muzzy hunts require getting closer to the game, so their will likely be more blown stocks. Utah, manages some hunts for trophy game and some for opportunity. These rules would fall more into the opportunity category.

2. A spike is a bull elk with a single point on at least one side. See page 21 of the 2017 Utah Big Game Field Regulations Guide book. https://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2017_pdfs/2017_field_regs_low.pdf (You should probably read the whole thing).

3. I haven't got the time to explain that one.  See the 2017 Utah Big Game Application Guide book) 
https://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2017_pdfs/2017_biggameapp.pdf

4. That really depends on the hunter. If you are talking about a true average as opposed to mode it is probably around 200 yds. considering some people pop their game from over the hood of their trucks.

5. I have no idea, but one acre won't get you squat. I doubt you'll get anything with 100 acres. Most of us are non-ranch owning working stiffs who likely don't know that answer.
6. Yes filters like the Katadyn, but there are many choices.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

seww said:


> 3. How does one get a tag? I've tried to read but don't quite understand. I see that you have several different big game animals as well, different tags for each I'm guessing.


Most tags are via a lottery. You put in an application for the tag you want to draw. If you dont draw, you get a "point" that helps you with future draw chances.

There are also some over the counter tags for different species, or tags that were not taken in the draws. Most of these are much lower success than other tags.



> 4. How far of a hike is an average hunt for you guys? We have a hunting cabin that we use for basecamp, and it's almost 3 miles from nearest road.


Some people hike exactly 0, some people hike 15 miles. Its up to you.



> 5. If one owns land, how much is needed for a tag? Like 1 acre?


Depends on the tag. Anything with antlers will require thousands of acres and be enrolled in a "CWMU" program (cooperative wildlife management unit). Last time I ever looked into it, it was something like 3500 acres for deer, +5000 acres for elk.

Lower acreages can get antlerless tags if the wildlife is doing damage to things. I don't know where the cut off is, probably a few hundred acres at minimum.

500 acres of deer / elk property will set you back about $1.5-3 million depending on where its located.

Here's an example: https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/45813914



> 6. When you go for a multi-day hunt, what's your solution with water? I know about giardia and we don't have it here so I'm interested to see how you solve it. Filters?


I am never that far from my basecamp / trailer so its never a concern for me personally, but yea filters would be good.

-DallanC


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey thanks for the quick reply, really appreciate it!

Have eyed through the guidebooks now, still confused so I'll have to read them better.
Sure is different than from here but we're only 300k hunters or so, and much smaller country so it's easier.
Interesting to learn.



Steve G said:


> 1. I'm just taking a stab at this one but it seems like a plausible answer.
> 
> The length of the season has less to do with ethics and more to do with opportunity. Archery and Muzzy hunts require getting closer to the game, so their will likely be more blown stocks. Utah, manages some hunts for trophy game and some for opportunity. These rules would fall more into the opportunity category.
> 
> ...


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks DallanC!

Funny how you would need that much property! Oh well, guess it wont help me if I buy some...
I'm not so interested in big bulls/trophies but rather the meat. Best meat in young bulls or cows!
And also something lighter to carry home. Im into hiking out to nowhere to be alone and in the true wild. I know Utah might not be optimal for this, but there are some wild places many wont go to I bet.



DallanC said:


> Most tags are via a lottery. You put in an application for the tag you want to draw. If you dont draw, you get a "point" that helps you with future draw chances.
> 
> There are also some over the counter tags for different species, or tags that were not taken in the draws. Most of these are much lower success than other tags.
> 
> ...


----------

